# increased IVF funding for Wales



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/11/17/two-free-cycles-of-nhs-funded-ivf-for-women-in-wales-91466-25190945/

this shows that people power really can make a different ladies so start your our campaign, its taken alot of really hard work, stress and time but we got there

yay yay 

/links


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent news.  I think I saw you on BBC Wales news last night.  So pleased for everyone who will benefit from 2 treatments on NHS.  Well done.  People power works.  


Jane


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well done for standing up for what's right    I'm so pleased that you got the rules changed to allow the extra go    

Shelley x


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there every1, this is my first time back in a few months!After an un successful first attempt at IVF back in February of this year, my heart and that of my partner's broke in2 a million more pieces that it already was in the first place   , so decided to put Ivf on hold  for the time being.
My/our treatment was in  the Liverpool Women's Hospital and ALL staff there were beyond caring and helpful at the time of treatment(although the phones where ALWAYS busy!but understandibly so!)which was a relief as it was a time of such worry, stress and of course in the end such pain and dissapointment!
My partner and myself are from Wales, so like many people in Wales I thought that our chances of becoming parents where over after our un successful attempt because as you are all too aware Wales where only entitled to 1 attempt!In our current ecenomic climate it would be virtualy impossible to have saved up nearly 4000(IVF process, fertilty drugs, travel and accomodation expenses, now  my partner and myself and every1 else are all to aware that a child will cost a hell of a lot more than that over many years but to find the cost of treatment upfront with a risk of it NOT working wld b vertually immpossible!) for private treatment!!!!!
I nearly cried(ell, had a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye anywayz!) tears of joy and utter relief when I saw the news this week!!!!and had a look at the website-infertility network uk(just so that I could confirm it to myself!)my heart was beating soooooooo fast I just could not believe it!That all of us in Wales are entitled to 2 attempts at IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      what I want to know is if we have had 1 attempt in 2009, does it mean with this new legislation that we can have just the 1 (coz we already had 1)or because it comes into force in the new yr in April that we can start afresh and have the 2 attempts at IVFin any case I pray 2 god that it will work out however many attempt we get!


----------

